# 4.5 Month Old Started To Cry at Night



## Frankthecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello,

My pup Frank has been brilliant at night since I got him at 9 weeks. Initially i would get up at about 3am to take him out because he wouldn't last through until morning, but after that (at about 3 months) he was fine through until 6am. 

But in the past week or so, he has now began to cry at night!

He sleeps in a bed inside a crate and treats that like his den during the day, so I can't think that he has suddenly taken a distaste to the crate.

I take him for a wee right before he goes to bed, and he will settle at about 11pm or so, sleep for a while, but then at 3am he will start crying, if I do get up to take him out, he doesn't need to wee (or if he does it is a very small one). 

I have come to the conclusion that he is doing it for attention because we have become incredibly close. But I can't be having this become a habit.

Tips? Should I just leave him crying and not get up to him??


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Can I ask where is his crate is?

Frank sounds like he has taken to the crate much better than our Jackson who after about Franks age was in the crate but is now sleeping in our room, mostly on a pillow on the floor and sleeps through the night until we get up

I think Cockapoos because they are so attached to humans just want to be near to you as much as possible so maybe move the crate up to the bedroom? 

We tried the whole ignoring him at 4am but in the end we weren't getting any sleep and since we allowed him up in the bedroom (without the crate in his case) he has been great

Like you said its not to go for a pee, they just want you

the other thing I've noted from these forums is a habit which they have been doing for months can suddenly stop and it's either go back to basics or change something to find a solution


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hiya! It's most likely for attention. Dexter is nearly 4 months and slept through since week 9, but every now and then he'll have an unsettled night. We've noticed this is mostly if either me or my partner aren't home for the evening.

The quickest way we've found to return everything back to normal is to take everything back to basics, to young pup house training. So we will leave him to cry for 15 mins, if he doesn't settle, we will go downstairs, let him out to pee, then put him back to bed, with no attention from us at all. We've had to do this two or three times before he finally gives in and goes back go sleep.

We have to do this for 1 or 2 nights and then he returns back to sleeping through. If we give in and go sit with him downstairs, the unsettled nights prolong for 4-5 nights instead. So we figured letting him out every 15 mins and our inconvenience is better than more nights disturbing the neighbours! 

He may have also been spooked by something, perhaps if the crate is near the kitchen like ours, animals may be in the back garden, or a particularly windy night for example. So perhaps look to shut doors, blinds, blanket over the crate etc.


----------

